# Chronologie des Apple II



## Apple.Geek (10 Décembre 2017)

Bonjour, la chronologie des Apple II que j’ai pu trouver d’après mes recherches est la suivante :

1977: Apple II
1979 : Apple II Plus  &  Apple II Europlus
1980 : Apple III  &  Apple III Plus
1983 : Apple IIe  & Apple II Enhanced
            Apple Lisa
1984 : Apple Lisa II
            Apple IIc
1986 : Apple IIgs
1987 : Apple IIe Platinium
1988 : Apple IIc Plus

Déjà est-ce que tout est juste ? Et puis surtout j’ai du mal à comprendre la différence entre l’Apple II Plus et le II Europlus. Est-ce que le deuxième est le modèle européen du II Plus d’où le « euro » ou alors un modèle différent ? Si c’est un modèle différent, quelles sont les différences ? 

Merci d’avance [emoji16]


----------



## Anthony (11 Décembre 2017)

Apple.Geek a dit:


> Déjà est-ce que tout est juste ?



Si on veut être pédant, il t'en manque, comme le modèle J-Plus pour le marché japonais, et tu en as en trop, comme le Lisa qui n'a pas grand-chose à voir avec la série Apple II. La version anglaise de _Wikipédia_ possède une excellente page sur la série Apple II, qui renvoie vers les pages des différents modèles, elles aussi d'assez bonne facture. Elle mentionne la carte Apple IIe pour Macintosh LC, qui manque aussi à ta liste, je te laisse lire l'article à son sujet, qui vaut son pesant de cacahouètes.



Apple.Geek a dit:


> Et puis surtout j’ai du mal à comprendre la différence entre l’Apple II Plus et le II Europlus. Est-ce que le deuxième est le modèle européen du II Plus d’où le « euro » ou alors un modèle différent ? Si c’est un modèle différent, quelles sont les différences ?



L'Apple II Europlus est essentiellement la même machine que l'Apple II Plus, mais avec une alimentation adaptée aux réseaux électriques européens, et une puce vidéo capable de gérer les signaux PAL. (Uniquement en monochrome alors que l'Apple II gère la couleur en NTSC, d'une manière assez amusante parce que Wozniak était un génie de la bidouille, il faudra que j'écrive un truc sur le sujet un jour.)


----------



## dandu (11 Décembre 2017)

Et la carte Apple IIe pour Mac, c'est chaud à trouver à un bon prix, surtout avec le câble pour brancher des accessoires


----------



## Apple.Geek (12 Décembre 2017)

Anthony a dit:


> Si on veut être pédant, il t'en manque, comme le modèle J-Plus pour le marché japonais, et tu en as en trop, comme le Lisa qui n'a pas grand-chose à voir avec la série Apple II. La version anglaise de _Wikipédia_ possède une excellente page sur la série Apple II, qui renvoie vers les pages des différents modèles, elles aussi d'assez bonne facture. Elle mentionne la carte Apple IIe pour Macintosh LC, qui manque aussi à ta liste, je te laisse lire l'article à son sujet, qui vaut son pesant de cacahouètes.
> 
> 
> 
> L'Apple II Europlus est essentiellement la même machine que l'Apple II Plus, mais avec une alimentation adaptée aux réseaux électriques européens, et une puce vidéo capable de gérer les signaux PAL. (Uniquement en monochrome alors que l'Apple II gère la couleur en NTSC, d'une manière assez amusante parce que Wozniak était un génie de la bidouille, il faudra que j'écrive un truc sur le sujet un jour.)



Merci pour ces précision, je vais jeter un coup d’œil sur ces liens [emoji2]
Pour le Lisa, il ne fait pas vraiment parti de la gamme « Apple », mais je me suis inspiré de la chronologie de l’app MacTracker. D’ailleurs c’est moi où le Lisa sont quasiment introuvables aujourd’hui ?


----------



## Apple.Geek (12 Décembre 2017)

dandu a dit:


> Et la carte Apple IIe pour Mac, c'est chaud à trouver à un bon prix, surtout avec le câble pour brancher des accessoires



La carte Apple IIe, la carte mère ?


----------



## dandu (12 Décembre 2017)

Le Lisa, ça se trouve pas facilement pour deux raisons : c'est vieux et ça s'est pas vendu beaucoup.

Et non, la carte Apple IIe (Anthony a mis un lien) c'est une carte pour Mac qui contient l'équivalent d'un Apple II, pour "émuler" un Apple II sur certains vieux Mac. C'est assez cher en occasion.


----------



## Apple.Geek (13 Décembre 2017)

dandu a dit:


> Le Lisa, ça se trouve pas facilement pour deux raisons : c'est vieux et ça s'est pas vendu beaucoup.
> 
> Et non, la carte Apple IIe (Anthony a mis un lien) c'est une carte pour Mac qui contient l'équivalent d'un Apple II, pour "émuler" un Apple II sur certains vieux Mac. C'est assez cher en occasion.



Ok merci [emoji6]


----------

